# Training DVD



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

I got one of those Chris Carmichael Getting Started DVD's; which is about a good 40 minute workout. How often should I do the workout everyday, or not


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

First, I am not a coach. Second, I am not sure what you are trying to achieve. Despite that I can say that I doubt you will want to use the same DVD every day. I have found that mixing things up allows for your legs to recover and minimze boredom. I would recommend Joe Friel's "Bicyclist's Training Bible". From that you can put together a training plan.


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## pw1972 (Jun 10, 2008)

I've used spinervals. Has 3 workouts per dvd, different dvd's address different training methods and have a rating. I've bought a few and am happy with them for winter riding on the trainer.


----------



## bianchi77 (Jul 15, 2008)

where can I buy it in Indonesia ??


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

bianchi77 said:


> where can I buy it in Indonesia ??


Are you talking about the Getting Started DVD?


----------



## bianchi77 (Jul 15, 2008)

Yes I 'm talking about the training DVD...


----------



## Shaggybx (Feb 2, 2008)

Did you try Ebay?
I saw a few on there.


----------



## bianchi77 (Jul 15, 2008)

Shaggybx said:


> Did you try Ebay?
> I saw a few on there.


Did you have one...?
I will have a copy from you..

Thx


----------

